# FiberGlass tar paper



## mikeydeuce (Feb 19, 2010)

SO i am going to put a wood burning stove in an enclosed patio. I am trying to make the room as fire resistant as possible and I also need new shingles on my roof. 
I saw fiberglass tar paper that gets melted on the roof which gets placed under regular tar paper. This product is suppose to be fire resistant also ?
Does anyone have any experience with fiberglass tar paper ?

My question is: Do many roofers use fiberglass tar paper and if so is it much more is it ?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Im confused. There are different amounts of fiberglass in different types of felt paper. ShingleMate by GAF has a great deal of fiberglass in it. It helps it to lay flatter and not wrinkle as much if it rains on it before new shingles are applied.


If the rest of your patio is on fire, having fire resistant felt isnt going to stop it from burning.


----------



## mikeydeuce (Feb 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Im confused. There are different amounts of fiberglass in different types of felt paper. ShingleMate by GAF has a great deal of fiberglass in it. It helps it to lay flatter and not wrinkle as much if it rains on it before new shingles are applied.
> 
> 
> If the rest of your patio is on fire, having fire resistant felt isnt going to stop it from burning.


No need for the confusion. I saw this product on HGTV and they refered to it as "Fiber Glass Paper" This is a product that has to be torched while being rolled on to the roof. Then your choice of paper is rolled on top of that then shingles. 

And if I have the option of installing a "Fire resisitant" product why wouldnt I ? I am talking about my house where I live. Not a customers house where I am looking to just finish the job and move on to the next.


----------



## mikeydeuce (Feb 19, 2010)

I found the product I was looking for. Ikon Prevent (www.iko.com )


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol. Yep. You can learn a lot off of HGTV. Did the show inform you that IKO is the most widely frowned upon brand in the roofing industry? Thats why I have never heard of this product. I have never heard of anything you torch on, then use regular felt and then shingles in order to make it more fire retardant. Torch on roofing is an entirely different system.

Since you so concered about it being your own home, why would you choose to use IKO?

Also, do you think if I was the type that was looking just to finish a customers house then move onto the next that I would post on this forum to help out homeowners like yourself who tend to believe everything they hear on HGTV? Or that I would use top qualty products instead of saving money and use bottom of the barrel IKO materials?


----------



## mikeydeuce (Feb 19, 2010)

HGTV did not say the name of the product that they were using and I am on this site because I try to find out the insight on products that I am going to be using. I was not aware of IKO being frowned upon i the roofing industry (im not in the roofing industry) Basically if you or someone can guide to me towards the right product I would appreciate it. I am looking for a torch on product that will go on my roof before any other product. Fire resistant is a plus. Thanks 


I dont believe everything I hear on HGTV or any other channel out there but I do take into consideration certain building practices that I see and hear about. That is why I am on forums such as this one to learn from people such as yourself. Your welcome.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

If you use a class A fire rated felt and shingle, there you go.....fire rated roof. Not sure what good it does you, but most shingles are class A fire rated now for commercial multi dwelling buildings.

Do yourself a favor and turn off HGTV. If you want real world results and info, come to the forums with real professionals.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mikey - I was not trying to single you out. I run into a lot of sitatuions where a homeowner says something like "oh, thats not how they did it on HGTV" or other networks of the same sort. A lot of people dont realize all the extra hours of work that goes into it behind the scenes, they only see the part where the host shows up and puts finishing ends on things.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Altho bambam is correct when he says many roofers frown upon IKO's shingles you'll also find many who use them on a regular basis.
I myself do/have not used them a lot, but all the roofs I have done with IKO materials are still intact, meaning -0- failures.

I watch HGTV quite often, love many of the folks you see on there, but like bambam said, all you see is a few minutes of the project here and there so it's not always as high a quality or easy as they make it look.
(I even disagree with Mike Holmes on a couple issues)

If you go to GAF/Elk, Owens Corning, Certainteed, Tamko, IKO, Atlas,
you will find all nailed down, torched down and self adhering felts and shingles have the fire rating listed on the manufacturers web site.

Make sure you use a metal chase where your pipes come through the ceiling and roof sheathing.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

they also make rated roof sheathing if you want to have it at roof penetration for a little more protection


----------



## mikeydeuce (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

